# looking for custom made snowboard boots, any help?



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

My feet are size 14 and 4EE wide. I have struggled every season with unbearable foot pain because no set of boots is wide enough. I am not looking for any opinions on who makes the widest boot. Ive already contacted many snowboard boot makers and they have all said their widest boot will only fit a single E width. Does any one know of a company who I could contact to make me a pair of boots with my dimensions? I have contacted Dale boot. a custom ski boot manufacturer about this issue but haven't heard back yet. Any companies you know of would help. thanks
Jim


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

I know if you needed a very wide snowboard Signal would probably hook you up. They offered to make a deck with my local shop owners picture on it, and they make all kinds of custom shapes and sizes for the team members. It's a shame they don't make boots. Sometimes smaller companies that have access to their factories (that are without North America) are able to make custom equipment more readily. Maybe try Celsius boots. They are a smaller company with a single factory within the states. They might be able to make a boot for you. I have not heard of anyone specializing in custom boots, unfortunitely. I hope you find something man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know how wide they make them, but Ride has the Bigfoot Boot available.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

have you actually tried putting on a wide boot like a salomon wide or a head?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I currently have the solomon dialouge wide in a 13 and it still gives me a lot of pain.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I know Nike will do custom athletic shoes and since they are making boots now you could try them...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You should look at the Ride Sasquatch boot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I just emailed nike and will wait to here what their response is.


----------

